# The importance of bug out plans- TN wildfire.



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...WJHI_olK9TxC3TD3g&sig2=VCOCdSjCbnSpgzCeUw31Dg

A large wildfire swept through Gatlinburg TN, last night. Destroyed hundreds of homes and businesses. Many of us, myself included feel bugging out is usually a bad idea. Sometimes you have no choice, at least for 24-48 hours. I live nearby, and can see and smell the smoke.

Praying for all those affected, and it is a reminder that a 24 hour bag is useful, as in cases like this it's not the end of the world, but still calls for quick decisions. A fire spreading across your yard is no time to decide what you need to grab!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent reminder @PCH5150,
I saw some footage of the Gatlinburg fire and it was horrifying.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Same thing applies to a tornado. If you have to run to the basement or safe room in the last minute everything you own could be gone and you will emerge with only those items you took into hiding with you.

Bug out bag, meds, weapon, leashes/carriers for pets, laptop, some food/water, important papers, cash, and any small sentimental irreplaceable items.

Wildfires were also a concern around here, we haven't had rain in something like 6 weeks. Got a good rain today so hopefully TN will get some too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is an Area we ride often we have a two week ride setup for may already. Sad ,we have been following it. Our prayers for the people in the area.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tennessee is getting some good rain. Too late for many, but I am glad it finally came.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The mayor lost his home and business to the fire. He said what Gatlinburg needs now is you to come visit. Tourism is what keeps the area alive. I know we will be keeping our reservation . The view may be different this trip but we are still going.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The mayor lost his home and business to the fire. He said what Gatlinburg needs now is you to come visit. Tourism is what keeps the area alive. I know we will be keeping our reservation . The view may be different this trip but we are still going.


The food will still be good.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The mayor lost his home and business to the fire. He said what Gatlinburg needs now is you to come visit. Tourism is what keeps the area alive. I know we will be keeping our reservation . The view may be different this trip but we are still going.


Crockett's Breakfast Camp. Get the Black Bear Camp Skillet . It is more delicious food than any man should eat in one sitting. Almost ridiculous how much food they give you. Do not consider any other place for breakfast when you are there, and do not consider any other menu item. Thank me when you are done. lol


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Hurricane Matthew should also be a good reminder. You should know the natural hazards of your geological area and plan accordingly along with a plan to get the hell out of dodge.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When we take our two week ride we stay there and ride the area. log between 3800 and 5000 miles when we ride there.
Strange have a fire in CA it is on the news 24/7 . One in TN people dead injured and 1 story on the news.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No reason to start a new thread but here is some news on the fires. First there is this.








But you know there is more to the story, we always save the good stuff for last.

Alabama man loses job for calling Gatlinburg fire victims 'toothless, pond scum' Trump supporters | AL.com


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> ...Strange have a fire in CA it is on the news 24/7. One in TN people dead injured and 1 story on the news.


They covered it extensively here. I really feel bad for those good folks. Pigeon forge is unique.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> No reason to start a new thread but here is some news on the fires. First there is this.
> View attachment 31714
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to wipe the smile off of that fat slug's face.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PCH5150 said:


> I'd love to wipe the smile off of that fat slug's face.


 My advise to him is to stay away from TN for a long time.


----------

